
Look back with danger: on nostalgia - Petiver
http://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/public/look-back-with-danger/
======
DarkKomunalec
"Today’s constant talk of nostalgia – for old passport covers, old manners,
old food, and above all that fantasy of a Britain before multiculturalism – is
in part a response to rapid social change and feelings of insecurity."

The article sure took a while to get to its point - if you don't want to share
your homeland, that your ancestors conquered and built, with others, you're
childish and wrong.

~~~
jstewartmobile
I don't think this was a defense of that as much as it was a warning/analysis
of it. He did take his time getting there though. ;-)

